# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Your longest shot

## hunter63

I just curious on what you all consider a long shot, what was the distance on your longest successful shot and with what?
Does anyone actually practice for anything over 100 yds?
I'm sure that are some good shooters around here, that really have their favorite rifle dialed in.
What would you consider a "makeable shot", that you have confindence making? 

Peasonaly my longest have been just over 250 paces( didn't have a tape), both one shot, drop them where they stand, kills. With a 7 mm mag, factory ammo.

We don't really have any long range, 300 to 500 yd commercial ranges much any more, they are expensive to shoot at with all the rules and insurances they need to have.
Also, as subdivisions have encroached around them, people don't want to hear the evil guns etc. so finding a practice range is getting harder.

I do have my personnel range, and can shoot 200 yds when the neighbor is shooting also, as we use both of our properties.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

100 yds. 150grain corelock .270 is where I draw the line for deer mostly due to ethics and sportsmanship. I would be comfortable out to 200yds. if everything was perfect I suppose, like you already said though I would want to do some work at the range first and it would have to be at least 200yds. preferably 250yds. to get me really comfortable.

----------


## Born2Late

Shot a jackal once at 350 metres with my 7x57.I think it was more luck than skill.I am more a hunter than a shooter and prefer to get as close as I can before taking a shot.The trick is to walk and stalk and give the animal a fair chance to get away.In the bush where we usually hunt 150 metres can be considered a long shot,usually along a road or a fence,the rest is pretty thick thorny stuff.

----------


## glockcop

For two weeks in Texas many years ago using a 1000 yrd range we shot from 600 yrds and in during SRT Sniper school on paper with a worked over Remington 700 in 308 shooting 168 gr Federal Gold Match HP ammo for scoring purposes. 600 (which we shot at) is far, a 1000yrds(which we did not shoot from) is insane man. Three shots in one minute is pretty hard at 600 on an 8'' steel plate. Might not sound like it but for me anyway it is. Through that 3.5x10x50 Leupold scope 1000 yrds looks rediculously faaaarrrrr and almost intimidating while seeing it in real life. Never had to shoot anything with a pulse that far.  Longest hunting shot was about 180yrds with my stainless and synthetic Ruger MK11 30-06 loaded with Hornaday 150gr SP ammo. In the two places where I hunt most of my shots are well under 125 yrds. with the vast majority being around 45-85 yrds so my Marlin 30-30 gets most of my time.

----------


## Pict

Alaska 2004

Rifle Rem 760 Carbine, .30-06
3x9 Redfield scope
IIRC 175 grain load.

It was just after sundown on our last hunt of the day (wolf/brown bear).  I mistakenly thought that when one of the other hunters went down to the electronic call (squealing rabbit) we were done hunting.  When I saw that I got up, folded up my canoe chair, folded down my shooting sticks and packed up ready to hike out.  He had actually gone down to flip over the tape as he had two wolves coming in about 400 yards out on his end.  Another hunter had motioned for me to get down and I realized that Gene was aiming at something off to our right.

While I was sitting there feeling like an idiot, waiting for his shot, I would slowly turn my head and look over the snowfield to my left.  The light was slowly fading and the mist was rising.  On one of those looks there was a coyote tearing across the field. I threw up the rifle and realized I had breathed on the scope at some point!

Low (but not unsafe) light, 200 yards of mist, foggy optics, unsupported seated position!  All I had in the scope was a dark gray form charging hard across the snow.  I had very little time to contemplate or resolve the shot. I lined up my horizontal hair on him and threw the X out in front of him a body length, swung with it for an instant and fired.  CRACK, he went down hard, total wipeout.

WHOO HOO!  Now I'm pumped.  I saw his front end come up and fired another shot.  He went down and stayed down.  I reloaded the rifle and got to my feet.  It was a long walk over frozen muskeg covered with knee deep snow.  As I got close I could see he was still alive.  I shouldered my rifle and drew my 4 inch .41  magnum.  It was then that he raised his head.  There were two tufts of hair on top of his ears.  I had shot a very large, mature lynx.

Replaying the "tape", when I sat up to aim he looked right at me so I never saw a profile of his head.  What I saw as a coyote running in the snow was a lynx running on top of it.  We had seen coyote tracks every day so this was all in line with our expectations.

Mac

----------


## crashdive123

My longest shot?  Just shy of 6,000 miles (Trident D-5 bullet.....OK, missile).

On a serious note a couple of hundred yards.  This is a skill that I plan on developing though.  Just for the enjoyment and discipline of it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I haven't hunted in many years, but shooting for fun.....30-06, 3x9 scope, 10" steel plate at 500yards......no problem.

7.5x55 swiss, open sights, 1,000 yards....glockcop is right...holy crap, that's a long ways off! I could hit within 3 or 4 feet of the target. I can't wait for another chance to shoot that far. As crash said, it's a skill that I want to work on.

----------


## doug1980

While hunting with my little New England single shot 20 guage I hit a deer at 60 yards, barely hit it though.
While training I shot my M-16 at 200 meters with open sights.  Shot 5 rounds and hit the target 4 times.  That was a bit difficult.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

We haven't heard from the guy with the 45/70 yet hmmm?

----------


## crashdive123

> We haven't heard from the guy with the 45/70 yet hmmm?


I used to have a Ruger No. 1 45-70.  Sure was a fun rifle to shoot and make things disappear.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I shot the H&R Bull Barrell 45/70 and it is a horse for sure!

----------


## Rick

My longest shot? I guess asking my wife to marry me.

----------


## crashdive123

The guy that I traded with for it (and ultimately had to trade it back because he missed it so much) loaded his own.  I was running 500 grain bullets through it.  If I remember right (it's been a while) only 305 grain were available without special order.

----------


## Ken

> My longest shot? I guess asking my wife to marry me.


Mrs. Rick?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Wow! that is alot of bullet...the way I understand it, the old octagon barrel guns would see a buffalo at 400 yds. documented and out 2X that undocumented.

----------


## NightShade

My longest shot hunting was approx. 100 yds... but I often take my 30-06 Browning A-bolt with a 3x9 scope out to an old airstrip near my parents vacation home... I can consistently place shots on a paper plate at 300 yds.... and on the same old airstrip i lost a $100 bet to a buddy of mine when he hit 2 out of 3 shots with a 300 win mag at what seemed to be 30 miles... ( closer to 900 yds really  )

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and if you want to do the cowboy thing, you can get a revolver, to go with you're rifle! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLJhaBbMg6M&NR=1

----------


## Ken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NAHJ...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NAHJ...eature=related


 There goes Ken, off topic ...again.
The rifleman used a .44-40.....not a .45-70. :Blushing:

----------


## oldsoldier

well...... My longest shot? Can i count it? 8"X10" target multiple hits from just over 1 1/2 miles with my barrett .50

----------


## Ken

> well...... My longest shot? Can i count it? 8"X10" target multiple hits from just over 1 1/2 miles with my barrett .50


Soldier, let's talk about 2dumb.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I don't care who you talk about. I just want a 1.75 mile head start on Oldsoldier.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh come on Ken.  He's bigger than 10 X 12.  Where's the sport in that?

----------


## SARKY

140 yards on a hare, Ruger 10-22 w/6.5x20 scope. I thought i had missed because the hare didn't move. So we got closer and it still didn't move, we walked right up to is then noticed the slightly bloody bullet hole in its neck. Severed the spine!

----------


## Ken

Can we make it a head shot?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> 140 yards on a hare, Ruger 10-22 w/6.5x20 scope. I thought i had missed because the hare didn't move. So we got closer and it still didn't move, we walked right up to is then noticed the slightly bloody bullet hole in its neck. Severed the spine!


Sarky, let's talk about 2dumb.  :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Oh come on Ken.  He's bigger than 10 X 12.  Where's the sport in that?


Yeah.... Larger targets....... Oh say a Rick size..... Good elevation,No cross winds, steady rest for bipod..... MAYBE 2 miles never tried. Any volenteers Rick???

----------


## Ken

> Yeah.... Larger targets....... Oh say a Rick size..... Good elevation,No cross winds, steady rest for bipod..... MAYBE 2 miles never tried. Any volenteers Rick???


And where can I buy tickets to this event?   :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

THe way this is going, someone better get a 105 howitzer out of their trunk PDQ

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Good thing I rated mine early at least I was first for a millisecond, but then we were shooting light skinned game gees! I mean give a guy a chance. HHEhe i am making  a cannon! did i tell you about that????

----------


## Pal334

> Good thing I rated mine early at least I was first for a millisecond, but then we were shooting light skinned game gees! I mean give a guy a chance. HHEhe i am making  a cannon! did i tell you about that????


La,la ,la,la  covering my ears, I can't hear a thing  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

:Innocent:  House fly. 2,000 yards. Fly shooter. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here he is.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Pal, That was pure sarcasm, this cowboy has a great respect for the guns you guys have shot...it goes pretty deep too, my Dad was military. I never enlisted just have a love of shootin' Dad gave me that when he wasn't protecting my RIGHT to have one..

----------


## Pal334

> Pal, That was pure sarcasm, this cowboy has a great respect for the guns you guys have shot...it goes pretty deep too, my Dad was military. I never enlisted just have a love of shootin' Dad gave me that when he wasn't protecting my RIGHT to have one..


Aaah shucks,, was hoping to see / hear some real boomers  :Smile:  But it would be a fascinating project I would think,,, just sayin......

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well, actually I did make the trunions for a civil war cannon for reenactment. Not sure? what the caliber was but it was a good 2" ball or better.

----------


## Pal334

> Well, actually I did make the trunions for a civil war cannon for reenactment. Not sure? what the caliber was but it was a good 2" ball or better.


Now you are talking.. You could reach out and touch some one with that bad boy

----------


## FVR

Few long shots;  

Selfbow at an animal was 30 yards at a hog and it ran 10 yards and died.  

Selfbow at a 3D target was 60 yards at an elk, right in the lung area.

Longest hunting rifle shot was with a 308 at a doe running through a swamp at 100 yds., hit her right in the heart.  She piled up on a tree one leap out of the swamp.

Longest of long shot was a tank at 1 mile with a 50 cal.  dead on.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> well...... My longest shot? Can i count it? 8"X10" target multiple hits from just over 1 1/2 miles with my barrett .50


 I gotta ask....how much bullet drop, does a .50 BMG have, at that distance?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Dad was enlisted AF weapons, Cheif MSGT. I am pretty proud of that. He is retired now and we get to hunt together every few years. I enjoy putting him on the best game SC has to offer, being he lives in NM. We made time to hunt growing up even with the moves every 3 yrs. Hell of a man! He has a few canons we could talk about. I remember him handing me that M1 Gerrand at 12 well I tried to squeeze off all 7 or 8 rounds can't remember how many it was but that gun just got heavier and heavier. 7mm was a blast at the range. at 12 too. so you see here I am. Oh by the way by 9, I had my first 870 on my bedroom wall!

----------


## samurai steve

About 80-85 yrds. with a thompson center 50 cal. 45 cal. sabot, 90 grain pyrodex.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Remington 870, 22" rifled slug barrel 3" Federal .50 cal sabot slugs are sweet at 100yds. iron sights!

----------


## oldsoldier

> I gotta ask....how much bullet drop, does a .50 BMG have, at that distance?


 Good question The scope on mine is "computer sighting enhanced" what that basically means is the scope has a built in range finder that calculates and automatically adjusts for windage and elevation. So i can only give you an "old school" estimate. At 1-1 1/2 miles using military grade ammo you should/would get an aproximate 6"-10" drop. That is a very "generic" number however because of a multitude of factors. Your elevation, weather (humidity etc) may things will affect the bullet trajectory. Now that I have given you a rambling answer I hope I gave you the answer you wanted without to much confusion! Oh.... never mind your not Rick so forget my asking if I confused you. LOL

----------


## oldsoldier

Sorry still can't figure out how to paste a pic. So if you google the army M107 sniper rifle you can see the "little brother" to my barrett mine is basically the same weapon except mine is longer (almost 6' long) and mine is the 10 round semi auto. But looks wise not including the scope. they are pretty much the same.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Good question The scope on mine is "computer sighting enhanced" what that basically means is the scope has a built in range finder that calculates and automatically adjusts for windage and elevation. So i can only give you an "old school" estimate. At 1-1 1/2 miles using military grade ammo you should/would get an aproximate 6"-10" drop. That is a very "generic" number however because of a multitude of factors. Your elevation, weather (humidity etc) may things will affect the bullet trajectory. Now that I have given you a rambling answer I hope I gave you the answer you wanted without to much confusion! Oh.... never mind your not Rick so forget my asking if I confused you. LOL


 OK...good thing you used the computer! LOL :Innocent: 
I did some digging, and found this.




> The longest range recorded for a sniper kill currently stands at 2,430 meters (2,657 yd, or 1.51 miles), accomplished by Master Corporal Rob Furlong, a sniper from Newfoundland, Canada, in March 2002 during the war in Afghanistan. Furlong made this record-breaking kill while he was participating in Operation Anaconda. He was a member of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI). To make the kill, he used a .50 caliber BMG (12.7 mm) McMillan TAC-50 bolt-action rifle.[11] 
> 
> Utilizing a ballistic calculator, it is possible to reproduce the trajectory and time-in-flight of such a ranged shot. With a nominal muzzle velocity of 2,910 feet (890 m) per second for the .50 BMG M1022 Long Range Sniper[12] round, and an estimated ballistic coefficient of 1.05[13], such a shot fired at the estimated altitude of 9,000 feet (2,700 m) for the Shahi-Kot_Valley would have taken 3.92 seconds to reach the target, and drop 155.8 feet (47.5 m) during flight.
> - G.M. G., Montreal, CANADA, 20/8/2009 16:06

----------


## Rick

Oh, sure. Everyone remembers HIM for making the shot but what about the guy on the other end? Huh? Anyone remember his name? Noooooooooo. 

OS - Let me get this straight. You're the guy that is worried about confusing me and you can't post a pic? Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahah.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh, sure. Everyone remembers HIM for making the shot but what about the guy on the other end? Huh? Anyone remember his name? Noooooooooo. 
> 
> OS - Let me get this straight. You're the guy that is worried about confusing me and you can't post a pic? Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


Uhhhh Rick.......he was also 155 feet off, on his bullet drop calc.  :Innocent:

----------


## Pict

I am fortunate that my brother is a member of a 500 meter range.  We get to do extended long range shooting on a fairly regular basis.

My brother picked up a Remington Model 7 in .223 this winter and put a Leupold 2x7 on it.  We had it up on the 500 meter range and it did surprisingly well.  That rifle is a joy to shoot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We were shooting clay birds that someone had left on the berm out by the ram.  You can see the birds in this shot as a cluster of dots just under the cross hairs.  Using the thick part of the reticule we had to aim up about 2 feet and compensate 1.5 feet for wind.  Magnificaton is 7x.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is the view looking back at the firing line from the ram.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yes, once we got dialed in we were hitting clays at 500 meters.  At that range with the wind it was alot to ask of a .223 but that little rifle could pull it off.    

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mac

----------


## oldsoldier

> Uhhhh Rick.......he was also 155 feet off, on his bullet drop calc.


 Can't figure where they came up with their calculations. That is way of IMHO by their calculation the muzzle trajectory or should i say elevation would be about 50 degrees or more. Trying to figure off the top of my head, I could calculate it with a "range scale" However using the scope I have you by it's reticule would put your aim just above the top of a persons head to get a upper chest impact. But if you ever get up in my area we can do some shooting and get better figures. Maybe Rick can be a ...... I mean find us some good targets

----------


## Rick

I'm guessing someone was really upset when they got back and found out their clay birds were all shot up.

----------


## Pict

No, they were long abandoned.  Leaving intact clay birds on a berm at a rifle range, even at 500 meters is no way to ensure they are there when you get back.

It's the same deal as leaving leftover Chinese in the fridge at work.  You should have no reasonable expectation of ever seeing it again.

Mac

----------


## oldsoldier

> No, they were long abandoned.  Leaving intact clay birds on a berm at a rifle range, even at 500 meters is no way to ensure they are there when you get back.
> 
> It's the same deal as leaving leftover Chinese in the fridge at work.  You should have no reasonable expectation of ever seeing it again.
> 
> Mac


 MAC darn fine shooting if I ever get to your area or you to mine I wanna burn some ammo with you!!! I'll spring for the ammo AND the beer

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes, once we got dialed in we were hitting clays at 500 meters.  At that range with the wind it was alot to ask of a .223 but that little rifle could pull it off.
> Mac


 LOL....it's a lot to ask, of a shooter! :Innocent: 

I've shot at bowling pins, at 500 yds. It *sounds* easy enough! LOL :Blushing: 

Good shootin'!

----------


## Ken

> LOL....it's a lot to ask, of a shooter!
> 
> I've shot at bowling pins, at 500 yds. It *sounds* easy enough! LOL
> 
> Good shootin'!


Man, you must be a terrible shot.  :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oldsoldier

I've shot at bowling pins, at 500 yds. It *sounds* easy enough! LOL :Blushing: 

2D bowling pins at 500 yards wouldn't be no easy shot with a standard scoped rifle. I don't think I would try it if I had to bet money on the shot!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can't figure where they came up with their calculations. That is way of IMHO by their calculation the muzzle trajectory or should i say elevation would be about 50 degrees or more. Trying to figure off the top of my head, I could calculate it with a "range scale" However using the scope I have you by it's reticule would put your aim just above the top of a persons head to get a upper chest impact. But if you ever get up in my area we can do some shooting and get better figures. Maybe Rick can be a ...... I mean find us some good targets


 155.8' drop at 2,657yds works out to about 1 degree 8 minutes, if I figured right. :Tongue Smilie:  (But it would be more fun, to shoot and see!)

----------


## Ken

> ........if I figured right.


Well, there's a first for everything I guess.   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ken, I think 2 dumb was trying to say he earned a degree in 8 minutes. Must be one of those online degree's. Anyway congrats 2 dumb! What's the degree in?

----------


## Ken

> Ken, I think 2 dumb was trying to say he earned a degree in 8 minutes. Must be one of those online degree's. Anyway congrats 2 dumb! What's the degree in?


I think he went to the "close cover before striking" university.   :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> 155.8' drop at 2,657yds works out to about 1 degree 8 minutes, if I figured right. (But it would be more fun, to shoot and see!)


Shootin'm is fun especially a big bore! No Ken I ain't talkin' about you OR Rick. I meant bore as in size of caliber. Not big bore as in boring.....Anyway I have 1 1/2 cases of "good" .50 cal. ammo and about 500 rounds of "plinkin" ammo that I wouldn't trust over 300-400 yards. So as bob barker said come on down

----------


## Rick

Boring? Well I....but...

You know, if he didn't have 1 1/2 case of 50 cal I'd be really upset with him right now.

----------


## Ken

How many rounds in a case of .50 cal?

----------


## oldsoldier

> How many rounds in a case of .50 cal?


 Depending on manufacturer and dealer. The ammo I have came 1000 rounds per case.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, I think 2 dumb was trying to say he earned a degree in 8 minutes. Must be one of those online degree's. Anyway congrats 2 dumb! What's the degree in?


 A *BS* degree...of course!  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Soldier, Rick really doesn't like you. You know that, right?  :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You mean a bachelor in science. I see so you and Rick can Minister Science together hmmm! teamwork!

----------


## Rick

2dumb....follow me on this, okay. If I figure right, OS has about 1500 rounds of .50 cal. Now, Ken needs to start jogging. Those late night raids to the ice box are taking their toll. I say we set up a ham sandwich on one side of the course and Ken on the other side. He simply couldn't turn down a ham sandwich. And given that OS has 1500 tries to put him down as Ken crosses the firing range, he's BOUND to hit once.

----------


## Rick

CS - You big goof. Bachelor.....means alone.....DUH!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Rick,

In your last post your were sure enough teaming up with 2dumb already, I am gonna have to say looks like I called that one! Now it is the 
"Ministries of Sciences"!

----------


## Ken

> Now, Ken needs to start jogging. Those late night raids to the ice box are taking their toll.


 :Blushing:

----------


## Icemancometh

Took a nice doe about 2 years ago with a Weatherby 30.06, 240 yards.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb....follow me on this, okay. If I figure right, OS has about 1500 rounds of .50 cal. Now, Ken needs to start jogging. Those late night raids to the ice box are taking their toll. I say we set up a ham sandwich on one side of the course and Ken on the other side. He simply couldn't turn down a ham sandwich. And given that OS has 1500 tries to put him down as Ken crosses the firing range, he's BOUND to hit once.


 Yeah...but.....as bad as I hate to admit it, I wouldn't want to do that to Ken.
I've seen video of what a .50 does to a human body.....it ain't pretty.

.......but you know...it would be fun as he!! to shoot him with a paint-ball gun! LOL

----------


## Rick

CS - Why I'll turn you into a newt if you keep this up!!!!!

----------


## Rick

2D - Honestly, after all those 10:00 snacks he can afford to loose a few (hundred) pounds.

----------


## Ken

Naaaa, only 40.   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You mean a bachelor in science.



 It must be......cuz if BS meant bullsh**, I'd have a masters, by now! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D - Honestly, after all those 10:00 snacks he can afford to loose a few (hundred) pounds.


 Well....we wouldn't have to actually shoot him. Just putting a few pretty close ought to be motivation enough,to get him in shape. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Pal334

Ken,,, not to worry,, there is always a chance  :Smile: 

http://www.strategypage.com/military...060223325.aspx

----------


## oldsoldier

> Y
> .......but you know...it would be fun as he!! to shoot him with a paint-ball gun! LOL


2D..... Ya' know they DO make a .50 "paint round" that is used for training long range shooting 1000+ yards. I would imagine they would leave one heck of a bruise though. But..........................

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D..... Ya' know they DO make a .50 "paint round" that is used for training long range shooting 1000+ yards. I would imagine they would leave one heck of a bruise though. But..........................


Hmmmm...... :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Double Hmmmmm.

----------


## Ken

I'm gonna' talk to Chris about buying this site.  Then watch.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wait! What?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Longranger

I've been shooting for many years, I have to say 600yrds is my most accurate shot though I have shot further, kinda hit n miss, so many factors involved. My long distance rifle is a Savage 10fpc in .308 with a Konus m-30 scope.

----------


## crashdive123

Longranger - 600 yds is pretty nice.  How about shooting over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Hmmmm......


Then a Double hmmmm from Rick, yep it is official their a team...... 

Team 2dumb2Rick!

----------


## Rick

I swear, your wife is gonna crawl in bed next to a Newt. I'll do it! Just keep it up!

----------


## crashdive123

I'm thinking there's going to be a magical appearance of a newt in the near future.

----------


## Rick

He's really trying my patience. I don't feel good as it it and I'm in just the right mode to "poof" him.

----------


## crashdive123

I must be a mind reader.  Thinking that while Rick was posting.

----------


## Ken

> I swear, your wife is gonna crawl in bed next to a Newt. I'll do it! Just keep it up!


Rick, you start hiding in Cowboys bed frightening his Mrs. like that and you're gonna' have a problem on your hands.....  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

You know. I can turn you into one just as easy.

----------


## Ken

> You know. I can turn you into one just as easy.


Hang on.  :Sneaky2:    I'm talking to Chris on the phone.

----------


## Rick

Hello. This is Rick...I mean Chris.

----------


## Ken

Ya' know what they say about the first liar.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

> Rick, you start hiding in Cowboys bed frightening his Mrs. like that and you're gonna' have a problem on your hands.....


But he'd have hands at least.  A newt on the other hand.......

----------


## Ken

Rick WAS the newt I was referring to.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Not sure what that noise was but I think the Mrs. just woke up! I hope she didn't find a Newt in her bed....Going to see....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
......................................
...
.......
....

......


......


.....

.....
.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

*Shoot the Newt!*
*Please, please shoot the newt!*

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am back, oh you should have seen the mess! She found a newt in her bed and it was like world war III over here. When I came out of hiding all I could find was a brown streak going down through the foyer and out the door... and right down the front steps........ah it is horrible....who's gonna clean this mess up!!!

----------


## Ken

My first dream has been realized.  Now for 2dumb and wareagle.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I can assure you there aren't any Newts around here anymore! Wait whats my attack beagle got there?? I see it orange,, be right back...............

----------


## Pict

> LOL....it's a lot to ask, of a shooter!
> 
> I've shot at bowling pins, at 500 yds. It *sounds* easy enough! LOL
> 
> Good shootin'!


What's cool is at that range you can settle in after the shot and spot your own rounds.  I don't want to leave the impression that we hit clays every shot at that range, but they certainly aren't safe.  Mac

----------


## Huntinfool

Talk about OT you guys are having more fun than the law allows pokin' jokes at each other!

Now to try and get back on topic. 

My longest shot was on a man silhouette target at 1000 yards with my .308. Put four into the target three were in the kill one in the gut.

Shot a deer at 553 yards with a .338 LM from a bench ranged with a wild artillery range finder. Seemed like a chip shot for that rifle it weighed in at 38 pounds with the Night Force scope and all. 

It has a Batt action, Lilja Barrel, and a McMillan stock! Made several bowling pin shots at 750 yards with it!

Longest shot on varmints:.... groundhog at 610 yards with a .270.

Longest shot on deer with a light weight hunting rifle (not off a bench) 450 yards with same .270!

Oh I almost forgot about the newt I shot just the other day was approx. 3,724 yards with a hard 32.5 MPH  left to right wind gave him a third eyeball!
No problem!! :m107: 

~HF~

----------


## Rick

Ken? Are you all right? Do you have a third eye?

----------


## Ken

Uhhhh, I think he was talking about you, Rick.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

Sorry, I am not as exciting as a lot of yous...

My longest is 300m at pop-up targets with an M16.

----------


## Huntinfool

LOL!

You guys are a riot! :Banana: 

~HF~

----------


## lucznik

My longest ever shot on big game was a mule deer I killed at 426 yards.  

Close to it was a 420 yard shot on an elk.  

In both instances I was shooting a Win M70 in .264 Win Mag.

----------


## glockcop

> My longest ever shot on big game was a mule deer I killed at 426 yards.  
> 
> Close to it was a 420 yard shot on an elk.  
> 
> In both instances I was shooting a Win M70 in .264 Win Mag.


That .264 win mag is one of the most great long range game getters a man could ask for. Can't figure out why it isn't more popular. It simply performs w/o alot of fuss. Good choice. I can't justify to myself to buy another rifle any time soon cause my 30-30 and 30-06 do everything I need them to do. In fact I have a brand new scoped 7mm mag that I have never fired in the 8 plus years I've owned it. I sold my other 7 mag. I am interested in that .264 mag for some unknown reason. Maybe one day I'll talk myself into it :Smile: .

----------


## huntermj

No real long shots here, But i have a 22lr thats a real *Tack driver*

----------


## notlost

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7EuIs8ECpk
Long range and a beautiful old rifle
and of course:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRKUMUPcR7k

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I really should skip this but I was on the back porch looking around with a pair of 10X50s and spotted a deer on another hillside and had the old 30-30 inside the back door, took rest on the porch rail, allowed for drop & wind and dropped it in it's tracks. Started walking and since it was about 1pm I took a snack with me, walked til dark, didn't bring a flashlight so I just stayed in a cozy spot til daylight. I walked on for an hour or so, got the deer and a nice guy gave me and the deer a ride home on his ATV. After telling the wife where I had been all night I dug the rangefinder out and checked the approx. distance. It was about 200yds from the back porch to the other hilltop, but we have deep valleys in parts of WV so does that count?

----------


## lucznik

> That .264 win mag is one of the most great long range game getters a man could ask for. Can't figure out why it isn't more popular. It simply performs w/o alot of fuss. Good choice. I can't justify to myself to buy another rifle any time soon cause my 30-30 and 30-06 do everything I need them to do. In fact I have a brand new scoped 7mm mag that I have never fired in the 8 plus years I've owned it. I sold my other 7 mag. I am interested in that .264 mag for some unknown reason. Maybe one day I'll talk myself into it.



Mine was a gift from my Grampy.  He bought it in the late 1960's and hunted with it extensively until he couldn't hunt anymore.  It is a great rifle.  If I do my part, it will shoot right at 1/2 MOA - which is pretty great from a 40-or-so year old rifle with its original factory barrel.   I don't know what all my Grampy took with this rifle, but it has taken antelope, mule deer, and elk for me and I've never had cause to question its abilities.

My dad has been shooting his .264 Win Mag since the late 1950's.  He has used his to take most every big game animal in North America, including a few large bull moose and even a couple of brown bears when he was stationed in Alaska while serving in the Air Force. 

My uncle owns a .264 Win Mag as well.  It too was his primary hunting rifle for many decades. He and my dad both flirted with the 7mm Rem Mag for a short time, but they could never get their 7mm's to shoot as well as the old .264s.  Only recently he started shooting a .260 Rem, mostly because it is lighter and he has trouble getting around as well as he once could.   My dad can't get around worth a dang anymore either, but he won't hear about switching rifles.  As far as cartridges are conserned, he's found his one and only real love.  

So, to say we are fans of the .264 Win Mag cartridge would be something of an understatement.

----------


## mccaw69

shot a groundhog at 275 yrds with my 22-250 once.6x24x40 scope.I was a little bit better shot back then.gettn' old sucks.

----------


## mortars101

500 meters in iraq i would say luck was some of it

----------


## sthrnstrong

M16-A2 500yards prone. Currently building a Remington 700 SPS Tatical .308. Hoping to hit 1000+yrds when done. Alot of work and good bit of money going into the project. Trying to decide on a scope. Any information or insight from experienced shooters more than welcome (especially from a HOG).

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I learned all I could about long range shooting over a span of several decades at a cost of tens of thousands of dollars. I'm sure you guys have seen old military rifles with the sights marked out to 2000 meters. This was for a tactic they used called volley fire. One large group would all aim at another large group over a mile away and all fire at the same time. The bullets would get there before the report of the rifle and they would not hear a thing, the sky would just rain bullets. I have not just shot at maximum zero or even just to the limits of the optics but to the full lenght of the bullets trajectory. As a fisherman I think I can teach you guys a thing or two about the art of braging. You have to give enough substance to the story to leave them scratching thier head wondering if it is possible? I enjoyed the story about the rifle that only had a bullet drop of 6' at a mile and half and the computer generated drop compensated scope. My brag is going to go far beyond that with a challenge. Not only do I know how to use all the technologly advanced tools for long range shooting but I know how to do it without them. Tell me how you make your long shots and I will tell you how to make any shot under any condition at any distance to the full lenght of your bullets travel with any gun. Bull****? There is one way to find out. Tell me how you make your long shots.

----------


## Rick

The longest shot I've made was a great big spider in the far corner of the outhouse. Nailed him on the first try. Of course, then he started running at me and I nailed myself a couple of times before I got out of there.

----------


## crashdive123

> Tell me how you make your long shots.


Send the latitude, longitude, velocities and accelerations in all axises from the Electrostatically Supported Gyro Navigator which has two - two degree of freedom gyros that contain a beryllium ball rotating real fast directly to the Fire Control System, which in turn feeds that data and the targeting coordinates to the on board guidance system of the D5 missile and then launch it.  Six thousand miles later - one shot - a whole lot of kills.

I thought everybody took their long shots this way. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Yeah. 'Zactly how I'd do it.




> a beryllium ball *rotating real fast*


That's actually highly classified Navy jargon.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah. 'Zactly how I'd do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually highly classified Navy jargon.


Funny thing is - when I first typed it in I put in the actual speed that it rotates.  When I proof read the post - I smacked myself and changed it.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> That .264 win mag is one of the most great long range game getters a man could ask for. Can't figure out why it isn't more popular. It simply performs w/o alot of fuss. Good choice. I can't justify to myself to buy another rifle any time soon cause my 30-30 and 30-06 do everything I need them to do. In fact I have a brand new scoped 7mm mag that I have never fired in the 8 plus years I've owned it. I sold my other 7 mag. I am interested in that .264 mag for some unknown reason. Maybe one day I'll talk myself into it.


There are three reasons.

They are known for excessive barrel wear. The limited bore capacity of the 6.5 is the reason. Even with the case capacity of a belted magnum it only slightly exceeds 3000 fts. 

Thier are only two factory outlets for ammo according to my books. Remington and Winchester both in 140 grain. Even if you are to reload there are not many bullet options in 6.5.

They don't do anything that more popular calibers in that range don't do better. The most popular cartridge that was not a military cartridge first is the 270. Compare its loadings in 140 grain to make it fair and you will see it is slightly better in every category. The reason is something not discussed so far and that is deliviring power down range. The two components of this are sectional density and balistic coeffiency. Sectional density peaks with the 6.5 and balistic coeffiency peaks with 7mm bullets. The 270 being between them falls just short in either category but when combined has more than either. The 270 out performs it without using a belted magnum or the excessive barrel wear. 

That said the 264 is a fine caliber as all 6.5's are. They perform best with round nose bullets that help to stabilize them in flight and increase sectional density. When comparing sectional density with ballistic coeffiency you will find at distances beyond 600 yards BC becomes increasingly better at delivering power downrange. I have not met his uncle but the cartridge is capable of kills he claimed I was just explaining why the cartridge is not more popular.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Send the latitude, longitude, velocities and accelerations in all axises from the Electrostatically Supported Gyro Navigator which has two - two degree of freedom gyros that contain *a beryllium ball rotating real* fast directly to the Fire Control System, which in turn feeds that data and the targeting coordinates to the on board guidance system of the D5 missile and then launch it.  Six thousand miles later - one shot - a whole lot of kills.
> 
> I thought everybody took their long shots this way.





> Yeah. 'Zactly how I'd do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually highly classified Navy jargon.



 Ahhhh....like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4s5CfPD4Y

----------


## lucznik

> There are three reasons.
> 
> They are known for excessive barrel wear. The limited bore capacity of the 6.5 is the reason. Even with the case capacity of a belted magnum it only slightly exceeds 3000 fts.


My .264 Win Mag is over 40 years old, has the original factory barrel, and routinely shoots (when I do my part) at 1/2 MOA. I don't exactly see that as excessive barrel wear. So, that they are "known" for excessive barrel wear is true.  That myth has been around for a long time.  However, they do not actually demonstrate such excessive wear in actual use.




> Thier are only two factory outlets for ammo according to my books. Remington and Winchester both in 140 grain. Even if you are to reload there are not many bullet options in 6.5.


 It is true that the .264 WM has limited factory offerings, but everyone I've ever known who shoots a .264 is an inveterate handloader so; it's not really an issue.  Bullet selection is (for me at least) better for my 6.5 than it is for my 7mm. (I tend to like light, premium bullets at high velocities and shun heavy bullets altogether.  If you like heavy bullets, then the 6.5 is truly limited whereas the 7mm has ample options.)




> They don't do anything that more popular calibers in that range don't do better. The most popular cartridge that was not a military cartridge first is the 270. Compare its loadings in 140 grain to make it fair and you will see it is slightly better in every category. The reason is something not discussed so far and that is deliviring power down range. The two components of this are sectional density and balistic coeffiency. Sectional density peaks with the 6.5 and balistic coeffiency peaks with 7mm bullets. The 270 being between them falls just short in either category but when combined has more than either. The 270 out performs it without using a belted magnum or the excessive barrel wear.


This is mostly a statement of opinion so; I won't argue it as we all are entitled to our favorites.  I will just say that I don't now own nor will I ever buy a .270.
I like 6.5s and I like 7mms, but the .270 just leaves me cold. 




> That said the 264 is a fine caliber as all 6.5's are. They perform best with round nose bullets that help to stabilize them in flight and increase sectional density.


 We have not had any good experience with the RN 160 gr. bullets in 6.5mm.  I have a bunch in my reloading gear somewhere that I would never use unless I had no other choice.  For years we found the 140 gr. loads (Nosler Partitions mostly plus some limited use of Hornady SSTs) to be our favorites.  

Currently we have been toying with some of the newer and slightly lighter premium bullets including the 130 gr. Accubonds, Scirroccos, and Bergers as well as the older but still very nice 125 gr. Nosler Partitions.  Final judgment has yet to be cast but, early testing suggests we probably won't be going back to the 140s any time soon.

----------


## Rick

No.....not like that. Here's Crash and his buddies quail hunting. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...8288256218328#

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Luksnic, Nothing I stated was opinion. Ballistic tables will bear out all I said. I have a stack of books and reload myself. Reference Ammo & Ballistcs II by Bob Forker. I would also refer you to P.O. Ackley before we discuss sectional density that is what the 6.5's can attribute it success to. It's nothing personal to me, I can be unbiased because I don't care. It came out in 1958 and I expect any day now for the world to find out how great the 264 is and sales to take off.

----------


## crashdive123

> No.....not like that. Here's Crash and his buddies quail hunting. 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...8288256218328#



Ahhhh.  Fond memories.

----------


## lucznik

> Luksnic, Nothing I stated was opinion. Ballistic tables will bear out all I said. I have a stack of books and reload myself. Reference Ammo & Ballistcs II by Bob Forker. I would also refer you to P.O. Ackley before we discuss sectional density that is what the 6.5's can attribute it success to. It's nothing personal to me, I can be unbiased because I don't care. It came out in 1958 and I expect any day now for the world to find out how great the 264 is and sales to take off.


Of course you are expressing an opinion. Just about everything you wrote is an expression of opinion - as was just about everything I wrote. That's O.K though as we are all allowed to have and even cherish our own opinions.

Anytime a person states that one thing is "better" than another they are expressing an opinion.  If ballistics were objectively simple to quantify and allowed for an easy designation of good, better, and best, then we would all be shooting identical (or at least very similar) setups as they would be obviously "better" than any other option. But we don't. We all have our own idiosyncracies that make us like some things that others either ignore or even despise.  Some people like the big calibers while others love the small, some people like heavy bullets while others swear by light, some people obsess over velocity while others think energy is the cat's meow, still others place their focus on a caliber's ballistic coefficient or sectional density, and a few make their claim to "best" based on nothing more than how closely they are able to achieve "traditional/historical accuracy" for reenactment purposes.

I like both Bob Forker and P. O. Ackley - or I should say I like their work as I've never personally met either one.  However, their writings betray the individual biases and opinions held by each of them and I don't always agree with the assertions of either one of them - even though I readily accept that both of them have individually forgotten more about ballistics then I will ever know. 

BTW don't hold your breath while waiting for the 264 to have a resurgence of popularity.  It just ain't gonna happen..

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> . 
> 
> BTW don't hold your breath while waiting for the 264 to have a resurgence of popularity.  It just ain't gonna happen.



This was what I was addressing when it was asked why it was not more popular. I like the cartridge just fine. Why do you think it is not more popular and never took off?

----------


## lucznik

There were a number of issues but, in general I accept the opinion held by most of today's gun-rag writers that the biggest problem with the .264 was the reality that bullet design had not caught up with the abilities of the gun at the time it was introduced.  At long range, the gun was "magic" helped greatly by the (by the standards of the time) super-fast velocities offered by the cartridge but, when short range shots were taken that same high velocity had the opposite effect and the traditional "cup and core" bullets would often explode on the surface offering no terminal penetration and resulting in lost and very much wounded game.

My dad's early experiences when he bought his .264 when they very first came out models what these writers have described.  As soon as the Nosler Partition became available in 6.5mm he grabbed on to them and very successfully shot nothing else for decades.  He has used that gun and bullet to take almost every game animal in North America, including moose and brown bears in Alaska.  I haven't had the opportunity to hunt either of those animals (or in that State) but I've taken a bunch of deer, antelope, and elk with my .264 and none has ever managed to go more than 50 yards from the spot they were shot. You can't ask for much better than that. 

Only recently has he been willing to look at some of the newer "bonded core" bullets on today's market as a possible replacement for the Partition and so far, we've been pretty impressed.  With modern bullets and resonable loads the .264 WM (in my opinion, of course) has few equals.  However, once the early damage was done, there was no real recovery possible for this great cartridge. There are too many other good cartridges available today (including the ubiquitous 7mm Rem Mag) to allow for such a chance.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The killing capability of the 6.5 was well documented throughout Africa long ago back in the days of the great white hunters. I read a long time ago that the 6.5 killed more African game than any other cartridge. At the time there were bigger calibers but they were black powder and the hunters were opting for the reliability of the smokeless powders and most were small calibers. C.W. Bell killed over a thousand elephants with the 7x57 mauser. The idea that more gun is needed is a fairly new concept but the hunters back in those days that did much more hunting than anybody today did not have them (thats not to say they would not have used them if available). You are preaching to the choir. 

When it comes to the best I know there is a trade off to achieve an advantage in any area. Hydrostatic shock achieved through high velocity is a viable method but I like to achieve a balance so as not to trade off too much for it. Bullet failure is not the only side effect. There will always be those that will strike a different balance which is what keeps Weatherby in business.

----------


## coyote hunter

My longest hunting shot was a coyote that I killed at 450 yards, missed the first shot and hit him with the second with my 22/250   The longest shot that I ever made was 1850 yards with a 50 cal. on a APC

----------


## AKS

Never had the chance to shoot any of the big guns (.50 cal, missles...) so my range capabilities are a bit limited.  My longest game taking shots, I took two caribou at 400 and 420 yrds on different occasions.  Was shooting 165grn Remington core-Locts from my 30.06 Savage with a Sheperd P2 scope.  After practicing at 600 yrds in varying conditions and consistantly hitting paper plates at that distance, I am very confident in my little set up out to 600 yards.
I like ballistic compensating, range finding recticals that tell me if there is something wrong with my scope. If the distance is known, just circle the spot you want to hit and squeeze the trigger.  If you don't know the distance, find the circle that fits the animal and squeeze the trigger.  If the recticals don't line up, save yourself the headache and don't shoot.

----------

